

This Indian Airport Runs Entirely on Solar Power - jigen
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/news/a16986/cochin-airport-solar-power/

======
1971genocide
Cost of buying solar directly from china ( no tariffs) - 1 dollar / watt.

An average person can live on 2kWh a day.

A 100 w solar panel outputs 470 Wh in bloody england.

500 dollars of installed solar.

1kWh of lead acid battery is 150 dollars.

You can go completely solar for the next 30 years for 1500 dollars and
adopting a DC electricity lifestyle.

Tldr : trade protectionism is stupid, especially when some other country's
taxpayers are paying for it.

